# Played with a Curado 50e Today



## ol dirty basser (Jun 2, 2009)

Went by a local shop looking for something, when lo and behold there was a 50e in the display case. Kinda weird how small it is.

One thing though, the spool seemed like it did not spin very freely, to the point where I could feel resistance while reeling. They guy at the store said there might be too much grease. I have heard about reels being overgreased before, but is that the result? I checked the spool tension knob and loosened it up. I checked the brakes and it had three engaged.

You'd think the idea of the small size would be to cast light baits, but like that it didn't seem like you could. I'm sure it's not the way it's supposed to be.


----------



## John R (Mar 27, 2005)

Either remove the anti-reverse dog (redundant) or merely open the "feet" up a little. You will see a big difference.
John
PS: "degreasing" may help also. The dog thing made mine silky smooth.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Curado 50*

It is a good little reel..even though on my first cast with it while trout fishing on friday, a tarpon spooled it in 10 seconds flat if that long..Atleast I got 2 jumps before it was gone..


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The spool is really light in this reel like the Core 50. They do not have the mass to continue spinning for long periods of time when checking "freespool". They do cast really well, especially with light lures.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Has anyone else been able to use this on the water?


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

I have but my opinion migth be considered biased :wink:

Performance is the same at the Core 50, just in a little heavier package.


----------



## DV04 (Jun 12, 2007)

Sounds good!!!. I'm probably gonna pull the trigger today on one.


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

DV04 said:


> Sounds good!!!. I'm probably gonna pull the trigger today on one.


 HAHA....Once I make my mind up like that I always get whatever it is. I need to practice putting things off.:texasflag


----------



## BustinTops (Aug 31, 2010)

troutmanmike said:


> It is a good little reel..even though on my first cast with it while trout fishing on friday, a tarpon spooled it in 10 seconds flat if that long..Atleast I got 2 jumps before it was gone..


 I would love to catch a Tarpon. The last Saltwater Angler cover has a guy who caught one wading in Baffin, thats just incredible. I bet his first thoughts when he set the hook and seen it jump was "gonna have to call TPW to record the biggest Skipjack ever.....:texasflag:texasflag


----------

